# Repticon Clay County, FL - October 19 & 20, 2013



## Repticon1 (Jul 12, 2013)

When:
October 19 & 20, 2013

Where:
Clay County Fairgrounds
2497 SR 16 West
Green Cove Springs, FL 32043

Time:	
Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Entry at 9:00 am)
Sunday: 10:00am-4:00pm

Admission: 
Adults - $10, Children (5-12) - $5, 4 and under – Free.

About the Repticon Clay County Show:
A new Repticon explodes on the Florida scene at the exciting Clay County Fairgrounds with Repticon Clay County! This location offers a reptile expo to an untapped population of reptile lovers with unique convenience to the Gainesville, St. Augustine, and Jacksonville areas. Experience the excitement of thousands of exotic animals including reptiles, amphibians, and invertebrates. As always, Repticon will be bringing top breeders and vendors offering animals, merchandise, supplies, feeders, advice, and more. World class seminars will educate and entertain while numerous free raffles offer chances to win fabulous prizes. Check back to this page for the latest on this new Florida classic in Clay County!

For more information: Repticon Clay County Page

Email: [email protected]


----------

